
Chasing Nabokov - lermontov
https://newcriterion.com/issues/2020/1/chasing-nabokov
======
techer
“he writes on index cards whose order can be reshuffled, and always in pencil,
which can be erased; he says he uses up the rubber end more than the graphite
one. He only wishes that the point could stay continually sharp. The pencil,
as over the pen, is like a whisper.”

